# Bringing back the Pulps?



## Zephon (Jul 27, 2012)

If someone were to make an attempt at bringing back the "pulp mags" of the early 20th century, do you think you'd be interested in buying and/or submitting stories to them? 

Pulp magazine were basically periodic anthologies and/or series on a specific genre, world, or character(super hero, detective, wizard, etc.) They were sold at magazine stands for 10cents each, the high quality ones (or "glossies") selling for 25cents. Entire works contained within 1 to 3 pulps were called "dime novels." The name came from the cheap, wood paper that they were printed on, pulp paper. 

They were heavily influential in the development of comic book super heroes, but when they first came out they were pretty much the only widespread showcase for sci-fi, and the occasional fantasy short. 

If something similar came back, do you think people would be interested in buying? Also, if anyone is truly passionate about this idea, would you possibly want to help me make it happen?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes to both.

Weird Tales is still around, isn't it? Or is it on hiatus again?


----------



## ShortHair (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a complete set of Doc Savage reprints, so put me down for *Hell to the Yes*!

Would this be online? Nobody buys magazines from newstands or drug stores any more. I don't even know if there are newstands any more. Certainly not around here.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 31, 2012)

ShortHair said:


> I have a complete set of Doc Savage reprints, so put me down for *Hell to the Yes*!
> 
> Would this be online? *Nobody buys magazines from newstands or drug stores any more.* I don't even know if there are newstands any more. Certainly not around here.



I do. Mostly news, science, travel and politics rather than stories, but I still buy and read magazines and newspapers. I prefer print to online. However, in this age of technology and short attention spans, it serves to have an online edition or extra online content - many newspapers have done this and it has boosted print readership. Combining the two for a 'pulp magazine' could work.


----------



## Shockley (Aug 1, 2012)

I work in a store that makes a good bit of profit off magazine sales, so there's still a market.

 I'd try to submit, seeing as how my major fantasy influences are Robert Howard and Lovecraft. 

 I don't know how much of a market there would be for this specific kind of mag, but it might be worth trying.


----------

